# Thurmont - Knitted Lace Shawl



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thurmont is a contemporary, textured lace shawl featuring geometric design details. The asymmetrical shaping begins with just a few stitches which then flow into a chevron lace panel flanked by fun faux cables. After a few more inches, the eyelet and garter square body joins in, and the rest is a fun, quick knit!

Thurmont is a great first lace project since it's worked in a heavier weight yarn and there is minimal shaping. The lace pattern is very intuitive to knit and easy to memorize. There are helpful tips about working the shawl included as well as detailed blocking instructions.

While dimensions and yardage are provided for DK weight, Thurmont could effectively be worked in other yarn weights, although sport weight or heavier is recommended to show off the texture to its best advantage. The size is very easy to customize by changing the number of pattern repeats; full instructions are provided, including how to calculate stitch counts for any size.

The pattern includes both charts and full written instructions for those of you who prefer not to use charts. And as usual it has been test knitted and professional tech edited.

The pattern may be purchased on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. Here is the Ravelry store link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/thurmont

BLOCKED SIZE: For the pattern size shawl pictured here, 66 x 26 in DK weight yarn

NEEDLES: US 7/4.5 mm 32 circular needles, plus US 9/5.5 mm for bind off only

YARDAGE: 500-550 yards of DK weight yarn, yardage will vary if you change the size or the yarn weight

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

You've got to stop posting new ones before I have a chance to do the ones I've already bought!!! <grin>

This one is fabulous. Love it.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Dee, you had me at hello....


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

It is so beautiful. What a great job.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your new shawl Dee!

Revan


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's just beautiful(as are all your designs)Can't wait to start it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Outstanding as always!! Your designs are perfection and elegance.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

You are just amazing, producing one gorgeous pattern after another. This shawl is so lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another beautiful design. It is very classy.

Sue


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Very Nice...like the heavier weight yarn.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

You've come up with another beautiful design. I've already made 3 of your shawls. I also see that you have a bogo sale going on. On my way to shop on your page! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful shawl. I purchased this yesterday along with the Alquemie cowl. I can hardly wait to get started!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh my, you did it again. I love your designs. They are all soooo lovely!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

You never fail to take my breath away with your gorgeous work...
Stunning!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> You've got to stop posting new ones before I have a chance to do the ones I've already bought!!! <grin>
> 
> This one is fabulous. Love it.


Exactly! Debi


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for another lovely pattern.


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Crochetnknit said:


> You've got to stop posting new ones before I have a chance to do the ones I've already bought!!! <grin>
> 
> This one is fabulous. Love it.


Yes indeed! Am halfway through Nanciann with Mitali waiting in the wings. Love this pattern, might get round to it by Autumn


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> You've got to stop posting new ones before I have a chance to do the ones I've already bought!!! <grin>
> 
> This one is fabulous. Love it.


LOL!!! thanks so much! You'll just have to knit and crochet faster!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> Dee, you had me at hello....


Bless your heart! that is funny.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Revan said:


> Love your new shawl Dee!
> 
> Revan


Thanks!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

trasara said:


> It's just beautiful(as are all your designs)Can't wait to start it.


You are very kind to say. I look forward to seeing your version. Please PM me if you posts pics here so I don't miss it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Outstanding as always!! Your designs are perfection and elegance.


Thanks Pat.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> You are just amazing, producing one gorgeous pattern after another. This shawl is so lovely.


Oh my, you are making me blush. So I'll just say thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Another beautiful design. It is very classy.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Very Nice...like the heavier weight yarn.


I love the shawl in your avatar, very pretty. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

karenh said:


> You've come up with another beautiful design. I've already made 3 of your shawls. I also see that you have a bogo sale going on. On my way to shop on your page! Thanks for the heads up.


Hi Karen! Thanks so much. I remember that gorgeous red Elizabeth you posted a couple years ago. You are a lovely lace knitter.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Stunning!


Thanks!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

janielha said:


> Beautiful shawl. I purchased this yesterday along with the Alquemie cowl. I can hardly wait to get started!


Thanks for your purchases! I appreciate that and look forward to seeing your versions.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

ptspraker said:


> Oh my, you did it again. I love your designs. They are all soooo lovely!!!


Thanks, that is really nice of you to say.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> You never fail to take my breath away with your gorgeous work...
> Stunning!


My goodness, you are too kind!!! Hugs.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bought it and got the Jimmie Shawlette FOR FREE! Thank you.

She's offering BOGO till 3/31....go for it!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

How beautiful! You are such a talented designer, I always love your patterns.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Just went on to purchase and noted the sale offer. Many thanks I now have 2 new patterns to start :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Lovely design!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Another winner from your needles! Yea.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Stunning design! Thanks.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> You've got to stop posting new ones before I have a chance to do the ones I've already bought!!! <grin>
> 
> This one is fabulous. Love it.


What she said!


----------



## iboliver (Mar 11, 2016)

that is beutiful i am a beginner knitter an am just trying to figure out what size needle i need to buy for socks


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Another gorgeous design. you are truly amazing.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That's really beautiful.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

stevieland said:


> You are very kind to say. I look forward to seeing your version. Please PM me if you posts pics here so I don't miss it.


I have made 9 of your shawls they are all posted in my topics. I love all of your patterns but wear the Ruxton an Milati the most.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is so beautiful... Never knitted a shawl before... Would consider myself an advanced beginner and would like to join your KAL... I have some Madeline Tosh yarn in fingering weight... approx 850 yards.... My questions are...
1.. Could I accomplish this?
2.. Can I use that yarn? If not, what would you recommend....
3.. How long does the KAL blog stay up?

Thanks for your advice....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Shelly4545 said:


> This is so beautiful... Never knitted a shawl before... Would consider myself an advanced beginner and would like to join your KAL... I have some Madeline Tosh yarn in fingering weight... approx 850 yards.... My questions are...
> 1.. Could I accomplish this?
> 2.. Can I use that yarn? If not, what would you recommend....
> 3.. How long does the KAL blog stay up?
> ...


Thanks! I'll PM you with more details.


----------

